# BD bikes - crank length (Fantom Cross Pro + Draco)



## corinwright (Dec 6, 2007)

Looking to get a new cross rig and a DA rig for the wife, I was trying to figure out what length stem and width bar they would use, but most importantly crank...I would really prefer 175, 172.5 would work, and 170 would be a no-go. Sent 3 queries to BD with no response.

Has anyone ordered these that knows what they came with? (size would be 54-56

Thanks in advance


----------

